# Nollie better than Ollie?



## Peaceryder (Nov 21, 2011)

Sup all. I just bought a Ride Machete 161w and was doing some dryland practice when I noticed that when I tried popping into an ollie or nollie, I got more height from my nollies; it also was a more fluid feeling. 

Now I've ridden a 168w directional beast until this, so was shocked when I got on this true twin and found myself using my left(opposite) foot to lead down the slope in my movements of balancing on a fence post in my basement. I should note that my old board stance was +25/+15 and with the Machete I was convinced by the shop dude to try something new. So my stance on the Machete is now +15/-10 and it feeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeels sooooo comfortable. I figured I'd just give it a try to save the pressure on my knees all day from that aggressive pow stance. Haven't made it up the mtn yet, but the initial feeling is that I've discovered my left foot is gonna give my right (goofy) a run for it's money. Can just see that I'll be landing a lot of jumps switch because of that instant comfort. 

But yeah, my nollie seems better. I guess this will add a unique style to tricks once they get dialed. Expert pow/steeps, beginner freestyle other than backcountry booters, so I have lots of learning to do with tricks. Just found it unusual that my nollies were better. My left foot forward always BLEW when I tried doing it skateboarding. Snowboarding feels comfy, almost natural... maybe it's the board - 12 years technology improvement under my feet.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I like nollies too. They seem easier to pop and just feel better. But beware, they can fuck you up if you're not careful jibbing.


----------



## Peaceryder (Nov 21, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> I like nollies too. They seem easier to pop and just feel better. But beware, they can fuck you up if you're not careful jibbing.


Lol, yeah I'm getting the visual of knocked out teeth.


----------



## lethies91 (Nov 26, 2011)

haha it almost sounds like you should be regular.


----------



## Peaceryder (Nov 21, 2011)

lethies91 said:


> haha it almost sounds like you should be regular.


I dunno, don't wanna boast about ability or anything, but I'd be nothing short of STOOOKED out of my mind to discover that I'm better at regular stance than goofy. I'll post again after I hit the mountain couple more times. Regular footed SUCKS skateboarding though, so no expectations, lol.


----------

